# Try this with a plated kit...



## marksman (Jun 4, 2013)

This pen was created by a close friend of mine and I wanted to pass it along. It is a Marksman Eagle fountain pen with custom filigree work. The blank is segmented and consists of multiple materials such as ostrich egg, aluminum bands and one or two others.








As always...comments are welcome. Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 4, 2013)

mark, that looks beyond elegant!!! very well done, and great job by your friend as well!


----------



## MikeL (Jun 4, 2013)

Outrageously beautiful!


----------



## PenPal (Jun 4, 2013)

Mark, 

I took a close look at your friends incredible Filigree and most intricate work on your combined special pen , it fascinates me possessing all the attributes combining so many techniques and facets. The WOW factor is exponential it does not stop.

Made my day thanks for showing.

I read your story on your site of Peter at my advanced age and circumstances all I can offer is our prayers and trust you succeed for all your sakes.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 4, 2013)

I thought this looked familiar! I saw these at the Raleigh pen show. They're beautiful!


----------



## marksman (Jun 4, 2013)

pwhay said:


> I read your story on your site of Peter at my advanced age and circumstances all I can offer is our prayers and trust you succeed for all your sakes.


 
Prayers work better than anything else I can think of. Thank you!


----------



## Kaspar (Jun 4, 2013)

An exceptional pen.  I'd love to hear a little more about how it was made.  Is that Guilloche engraving?


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 4, 2013)

Awesome pen.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow that is a true piece of art.


----------



## rhorne (Jun 4, 2013)

Well now that the secret is out, lol I thought I should chime in on the Southern Star. This was my wife's name for this series of pens. First, a little about me & my company. My wife & I created Van Horne Pens just a little over a year ago. I have only been doing pens for a year and a half. I am a teacher and an auto tech. I was a model car builder for many years and I also did scroll work for many years. One day I decided I was going to do something new and pens was it. I have always been intreged with Faberge Eggs but felt that it was beyond me. Well, this is my interpretation of a Faberge Egg as a pen. There are many materials used on this pen, some that will remain a secret only known by me. Sorry guys buisness is buisness. I really hope every one understands. This was my first real try at segmenting. The eagle was the obvious choice for this line of pens. There is nothing else out there that comes close to this pen. We will be doing a whole line of Southern Stars in this motef. We are working on a real diamond in the cap as I write this. I have to thank Mark for all of his support and the work we are doing with new and exciting designs. Hey, if in writing this I have crossed any lines please forgive me because I haven't read the rules I have been creating works of writing art.


----------



## ashaw (Jun 4, 2013)

Mark
I saw those at Raliegh.  These are beautiful.  They are real piece of art.  Mark great job on the components.  Ranie great job on the pen.

Alan


----------



## panamag8or (Jun 4, 2013)

rhorne said:


> Well now that the secret is out, lol I thought I should chime in on the Southern Star. This was my wife's name for this series of pens. First, a little about me & my company. My wife & I created Van Horne Pens just a little over a year ago. I have only been doing pens for a year and a half. I am a teacher and an auto tech. I was a model car builder for many years and I also did scroll work for many years. One day I decided I was going to do something new and pens was it. I have always been intreged with Faberge Eggs but felt that it was beyond me. Well, this is my interpretation of a Faberge Egg as a pen. There are many materials used on this pen, some that will remain a secret only known by me. Sorry guys buisness is buisness. I really hope every one understands. This was my first real try at segmenting. The eagle was the obvious choice for this line of pens. There is nothing else out there that comes close to this pen. We will be doing a whole line of Southern Stars in this motef. We are working on a real diamond in the cap as I write this. I have to thank Mark for all of his support and the work we are doing with new and exciting designs. Hey, if in writing this I have crossed any lines please forgive me because I haven't read the rules I have been creating works of writing art.



The only line you've crossed is the one over to awesome!


----------



## rhorne (Jun 4, 2013)

There are 6 of these pens total. 3 debute in Raleigh and 3 debute in Atlanta at the Blade Show this past weekend.  2 Turquoise, 2 Red and 2 Black.  The Black and Turquoise can be seen at Van Horne Pens on Facebook.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 4, 2013)

What a wonderful collaboration ... when great minds come together fabulous things happen!


----------



## Tom T (Jun 4, 2013)

This pen is fabulous.  Have never seen anything like it.  It gets five stars and a bunch of Wows.
Good news for me I bought a kit from Mark in Richmond.  I can't wait to give it a shot now.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jun 5, 2013)

Beautiful pen,I think I see a little tru-stone in there.Question,does it rub your fingers raw from prolonged use?


----------



## marksman (Jun 5, 2013)

Spanx said:


> Beautiful pen,I think I see a little tru-stone in there.Question,does it rub your fingers raw from prolonged use?



It is not abrasive. The filigree on the grip provides a comfortable slip resistant surface. Feels pretty good.


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Jun 5, 2013)

*Real eye catcher*

Mark,

That is an outstanding pen!  

Charlie


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jun 5, 2013)

I could not do that with a plated kit or with your marksman pen parts.  

Really nice work!!  The intricate detail on this is really cool.  Amazing work.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow that looks crazy cool,thanks for showing i hope we see more.


----------



## smokinghole (Jun 5, 2013)

Amazing.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 5, 2013)

Respect the workmanship. The overall effect is a bit much for me personally though.


----------



## Sawdust46 (Jun 5, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## lyonsacc (Jun 5, 2013)

WOW - just plain gorgeous!! (actually nothing plain about it)


----------



## Jjartwood (Jun 6, 2013)

Just another testament to the versatility of the marksman products,very nice technique 
application good job on parts match in the blank also.
I love to see a new thought turn out so well.
Mark


----------



## 76winger (Jun 6, 2013)

That is really stunning Mark. Great piece of art!


----------



## rhorne (Jun 6, 2013)

I wanted to take a minute to thank everyone for the kind words on the Southern Star. 
If you all are interested in seeing the turquoise pen & the red pen post up & let us know.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Jun 6, 2013)

I haven't read all the replies, but it looks like one of those $5K pens you see in the Fahrney catalog. Nice work.

(the above was intended as a compliment)


----------

